
Multitasking is Bullshit - charlieirish
http://themanthemyth.com/multitasking-bullshit/
======
markbnj
Well, I'm all about focusing on one thing and doing it right, whenever that is
possible. What the author of this piece basically points out is that time-
slicing isn't real multi-tasking. It's not parallelism for sure, but whether
or not it is "multitasking" seems pretty subjective. Certainly it can give the
appearance of two tasks moving forward simultaneously, which is the point.

